# Optimus Prime Costume



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Last year my son wanted to be Bumblebee so I built him a really awesome costume. This year its Optimus prime which is turning out pretty nicely.
Here is a pic from my phone.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's adorable


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yep, she's right!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Good start! The Bumblebee costume turned out great, and this is looking great as well. Is your son helping out, too?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

looking good....


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I think I have it built, now to paint it.
He seems to have better mobility than the Bumblebee costume but this is my second cardboard costume I have constructed.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Awesome. Now he needs weapons! I will be right over. LOL


----------



## Mxcrnag20 (Oct 23, 2011)

thats a really good job with the cardboard costuming.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Prime is finished!!


----------



## Mxcrnag20 (Oct 23, 2011)

Great work! That looks really good!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks

He has said he wants to be Sentinel Prime next year. I have a good pile of cardboard left over. I guess I should start sooner so I will have more time to try and do yard haunt stuff.
Now to figure out how to store these costumes once Halloween is over. Its like having suits of armor to display.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

What a lucky kid to have a Dad as creative as you. He looks great. He will be the one costume that people will remember.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

An artist in the making.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Man, I never had a costume anywhere near as cool as that when I was a kid. Awesome.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

The pics seem to be gone?


----------

